
A Letter from Gary Larson - Elof
https://www.thefarside.com/about/48/a-letter-from-gary-larson
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21818329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21818329),
which was posted earlier and has more information in the form of an interview.

------
4ensic
TL;DR. "After 25 years of not making cartoons I'm putting up a site with my
work, so take your copies down".

~~~
teddyh
People are not going to take their copies down unless he provides stable URLs
for individual cartoons, with easy ways to search for them.

